# Hal Taylor Instructional Rocking Chair DVD and Plans Rock!



## bigkev

I'm with mbs. You won't find better instructions on building one of these chairs.


----------



## rustynails

Thanks for posting


----------



## Timbo

Agreed, nice review too.


----------



## Ken90712

Great review and website. Thinking I will order this soon! Nice post.

Congrats on your chair its beautiful!


----------



## 747DRVR

This is a project I've always wanted to do.When I find the time I will be ordering the DVDs for sure.Seems very reasonably priced.How long did your first chair take?


----------



## mbs

My first chair took me 4 months of weekends.


----------



## yellowtruck75

Best investment I have made in Woodworking so far. Using Hal's plans I have built 12 chairs ranging from child size to the large size.


----------



## LiamD

I completely agree with mbs. I consider myself a novice woodworker and Hal's plans pared with the DVD have made the project of building a beautiful rocking chair much less intimidating.


----------



## RonU

I went with Charles Brock's plans only because that is the one I knew about at the time. Truth be known we should purchase both. The video is worth the price but still questions occur, perhaps both would answer the questions.


----------



## tcarswell

Hals plans are literally 3000 times better than Charles Brock plans. Charles Brock plans are devoid of detail and instructions in comparison


----------

